# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] Version 27.02 [25.08.2020]

## mohamed73

*Renewal Offer* *Offer Valid till 30th of September* **  *Renew your Expired Account at $20* *and get following Uni-Android UAT Modules Activated* *Main Module | FRP Module | Huawei Module | eMMC ISP Module*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     *Uni-Android Tool - UAT - Version : 27.02*   *Release Notes:*    *MTK*  *Added - Preloader to Meta Reboot* *Added - Broom to Meta Reboot* *Added - Factory Reset Meta Mode* *Improved - Vivo factory Reset AT Mode* *Improved - MTK Flasher*   *Samsung*  *With FRP ON , Oem ON*  * 1. Reset Screen Locks - Without data Loss** 2. Reset FRP** 3. Remove MDM** 4. Remove Samsung Account** 5. Remove RMM* _Supported Models :_  *SM-A320F U3 RF2 8.0.0**SM-A320F U4 RL1 8.0.0**SM-A320F_U4_RL2_8.0**SM-A510F_U8_SE1_7.0**SM-A710F_U2_RE1_7.0**SM-A810F U2 RL1 8.0.0**SM-A810F_U1_QJ1_7.0**SM-C5000ZCU1 RA3 7.0**SM-C5000ZHU1 RA1 7.0**SM-C5010ZHU1 RC1 7.0* *SM-C7000ZCU2 RB1 7.0**SM-C7000ZHU2 RB1 7.0**SM-C7000ZHU3 RG1 7.0**SM-C7010ZHU1 RC1 7.0**SM-C7010ZHU2 RL1 8.0.0**SM-C7010ZHU2_RK1_8.0**SM-C7100ZCU1 QI2 7.1.1**SM-C7100ZHU1 QI4 7.1.1**SM-C7108ZMU1 QJ4 7.1.1**SM-G360T UV U2 APL1**SM-G6100ZHU2_RI8_8.0**SM-G610F DD U1 RL3 8.1.0**SM-G610F XX U1 RC1 7.0**SM-G610F XX U1 RL3 8.1.0* *SM-G610F_XX_U1_RL2_8.1**SM-G610M U1 RC1 7.0**SM-G610M U1 RD2 7.0**SM-G611F U1 RD3 7.1.1**SM-G611F U1 RJ2 8.0.0* *SM-G611F_U1_7.1**SM-G611F_U1_8.1**SM-G891A UCE U2 BQB2 7.0**SM-G920T UVE U5 FQE1 7.0**SM-G920T UVS U6 FRC1 7.0**SM-G920V VRT U4 DQD1 7.0**SM-G925A UCT U5 DPJ1 6.0.1**SM-G925F_U6_RD1_7.0**SM-G925P VPE U4 DQC7 7.0**SM-G925T UVE U5 FQE1 7.0**SM-G928P VPE U3 DQC5 7.0**SM-G928T UVE U4 EQC6 7.0**SM-G930A U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930A UCEACSF1 U5 8.0.0**SM-G930AZ U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930F XXE U1 DQD3 7.0**SM-G930F XXE U5 ESD2 8.0.0**SM-G930F_U2_8.0**SM-G930F_U3_SA1_8.0**SM-G930P U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930P U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930P UCEACSF1 U5 8.0.0**SM-G930R4 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930R4 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930R7 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930R7 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930R8 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930R8 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930T U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930T U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930T UCEACSF1 U5 8.0.0**SM-G930T UVE U4 BQB1 7.0**SM-G930T UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0**SM-G930T1 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930T1 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930T1 UCEACSF1 U5 8.0.0**SM-G930U U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930U U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930V U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930V U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G930VL U10 UA 8.0  New!* *SM-G930VL U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G9350 UCEACSF1 U5 8.0.0**SM-G935A U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935A U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935A UCE U4 BQA6 7.0**SM-G935A UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0**SM-G935AZ U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935AZ U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935F XXE U1 DQD2 7.0**SM-G935F_U2_8.0**SM-G935F_U3_SA1_8.0**SM-G935F_U5_SD2_8.0**SM-G935P U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935P U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935P UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0* *SM-G935R4 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935R4 U9 UA 8.0  New!* *SM-G935R7 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935R7 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935R8 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935R8 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935T U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935T U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935T UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0**SM-G935T1 U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935T1 U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935T1 UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0**SM-G935T1 UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935U U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935U U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935U UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935V U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935V U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935V UVT U8 CRK2 8.0.0**SM-G935V UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G935VL U10 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935VL U9 UA 8.0  New!**SM-G935W8 UVT U9 CSB2 8.0**SM-G955U SQ U5 ARF**SM-J200G_U2_RD1_5.1**SM-J250F XX U2 ARC2**SM-J320A ZTUE U1 APD1 6.0**SM-J327P VPE4 U4 6.0  New!**SM-J327T UV U1 AQC3**SM-J327V U1 7.0**SM-J330F XX U1 AQL U1 7.0  New!**SM-J330F XX U2 AQL4 7.0  New!**SM-J330F XX U3 ARA1 7.0  New!**SM-J330FN XX U1 AQL1 7.0  New!**SM-J330FN XX U2 AQL4 7.0  New!**SM-J330FN XX U3 ARJ3 7.0  New!**SM-J330G DX U1 AQG4 7.0**SM-J500FN_U1_QE2_6.0**SM-J500H_U2_RJ1_6.0**SM-J510F XX U1 APH1 6.0.1**SM-J510FN XX U1 APJ3 6.0.1**SM-J530F U2 RC3 7.0**SM-J530F U3 RK1 8.1.0* *SM-J530F_U3_8.1**SM-J530F_U4_8.1**SM-J530F_U5_8.1**SM-J530Y U3 RD1 7.0**SM-J600F XX U1 ARD8**SM-J701F U4 RC4 7.0**SM-J701F U6 RL2 8.1.0**SM-J701F XX U5 ARF5**SM-J701FXXU4_7.1**SM-J701FXXU6_8.1**SM-J710F U5 RE5 7.0**SM-J710F U5 RK3 8.1.0**SM-J710F_U5_RC1_7.0**SM-J710F_U6_SE1_8.1**SM-J710FN_U1_QE2_6.0.1**SM-J730F U2 RD1 7.0**SM-J730F U3 RL1 8.1.0**SM-J730FXU4_8.1**SM-J730K U2 RD1 7.0**SM-N910A UCE U2 EPH5 6.0**SM-N920P VPE U3 DQC5 7.0**SM-N920T UVE U4 EQC6 7.0**SM-N920V VRE U3 CQB9 7.0**SM-N950N KS U4 ARH1**SM-T827 VVR U1 AQE1 7.0  New!*  *Xiaomi*  *Added Repair IMEI :*  *Diag Mode**TWRP Mode* _Supported Models :_  *Mi 8 (Dipper)**Mi 8 EE (Explorer)**Mi 8 Lite (Platina)**Mi 9  New!**Mi 9T (Davinci)**Mi Max 3 (Nitrogen)**Mi Mix 2S (Polaris)**Mi Mix 3 persus  New!**Mi Note 10  New!**PocoPhone F1 (Beryllium)**Redmi 7 (Onclite)**Redmi 8 Olive  New!**Redmi K20  New!**Redmi K20 (Davinci)**Redmi K30 Phoneix  New!**Redmi Note 6 Pro ******  New!**Redmi Note 7 (Lavender)**Redmi Note 7 Pro Violet  New!**Redmi Note 8 (ginkgo)**Redmi Note 8 Willow  New!**Redmi S2 (Ysl)**Redmi Y2 (Ysl)**Redmi Y3 (onc)*  *WARNING : IMEI                 Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is          Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in    Phone       Back .* *                   We are not responsible for any Problem caused by   mis-using      this          Function. User will be Sole Responsible for   any  illegal      Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Support : -  Official Indian Support forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Offical Turkey Support Forum :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   -: Official Resellers :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -: Official Telegram News Channel :-   Telegram Channel :- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * -: Official Telegram Help & Support Group :-   Telegram Channel :-  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## azizfass

تحياتي الخالصة .موضوع ىائع أتمنى لك التوفيق وشكرا

----------

